# Interesting trap.



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I was digging through some old traps and came across this interesting one. The obvious was the dog is something I have never seen before being just a wire, and it doesn't allow for a loose jaw. Then I noticed the chain on it is different than any other trap I have come across either. I probably could have done a better job brushing the trap before I took the pictures but all I can really read on the pan is that it's a Victor #1. Anyone every come across something like this, or know what the target animal would be for it? Being a round wire for a dog it would make it pretty hard to have a hair trigger. Thanks for any advice anyone could give.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would guess MIke (220Swift) will be able to help you.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks! I've been Googling and searching Ebay but can't find anything like it.. Hopefully Mike can bring some insight! :smile:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

My grandpa has a bunch of those traps hanging in his barn. Couldn't tell you what they are though.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

vintage stuff cool find


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, ya # 1's are small.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Victor jump trap, with a wire dog...never seen one.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input! The trap still seems to work very well, considering. Not that I would plan on using it. So maybe it's just an early design or do you think there is any benefit of not having a loose jaw?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Looks like to me a #1 victor single under spring stoploss but has some parts missing---might be wrong been a long time since I seen one----some guys would remove the stoploss mechanism because they didn't know how to use it or they didn't like the stoploss--the trap was used for muskrats because you didn't need to drown them with this trap---------hope this helps-------sb*


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

SB, thanks! It looks like you are right. I looked closer and it doesn't appear that anything was removed or cut off, but I'm sure it would have been filed down and it's pretty rusty so it's impossible to know for sure but I'm happy with that answer! Cool trap!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

can you read anything on the pan at all? I'm still researching this. I'm not sure that pan goes with that trap. I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, I found what I was looking for. It is in fact a Victor #1 jump with a wire latch. What threw me off at first was the chain. These Victor #1 jumps was made sometime during the 1940's but the chain is from the 1900's to early 1920's. Then I noticed the chain swivel hook is not close in line with the rest of the swivel. The chain has been replaced with chain from an earlier Oneida trap.......






​#1 Victor jump with wire latch​​




​Another view, notice the original chain. There is a chance that Oneida used some overstock chain on the early Victor #1's, but your chain hook is still crooked.​​




​Mid 1910 to 1920 Onieda #1 jump, same chain as yours.​​
Hope this helps.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Back to work for me now....................


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice 220!! That is very interesting. That trap looks exactly the same, and using your terminology I found it on Ebay along with pics of the pan. So, I put a wire brush on a dremel tool and scrubbed up my pan as good as I could and it's the same as well. What I could make out was:

Oneida Jump Trap Co
Reg US PAT OFF
Made in USA
LITITZ PA
#1

The last pic you posted with the different chain also has a distinct swivel and it sent me back to the trap collection. There was a Victor 1-1/2 coil spring with that same (broken) swivel and no chain. Maybe it's possible that the swivel broke and someone just quick put that chain on this trap.? Thanks for researching, it's always fun to figure out some info on these old traps!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my pleasure, EBay is where I found the pictures I posted.....................


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Butterfly latch jump with a Blake and Lamb chain.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting, it for sure looks like a Blake and Lamb chain as well. Thanks for the input! A very nice trap to hang in the gun cabinet since I'm not really interested in selling it. Nice to know some info about it!


----------

